# Please vote on these photos



## Tim/Robin (Jun 24, 2009)

Every year our employer sponsors a photo contest (it's a hospital so everyone is an amateur). Last year, we made it as a finalist in the animal category with a tortoise photo. Again, this year, we would really appreciate everyone's vote as to the best picture. We can submit 4 so we have to throw 3 of these out. Which would you choose?

Also, do you have any witty or cute ideas for titles for the pictures? 

Photo 1






Photo 2





Photo 3





Photo 4





Photo 5





Photo 6





Photo 7


----------



## Stazz (Jun 25, 2009)

VOTED  The doggie one is stunning, I like them all....but voted my fave 4


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 25, 2009)

I too loved photo 4 "Just a nibble" Your dog looks as if he is taking just a little nibble of that green. Kind of look like parsley perhaps he just wants to sweeten his breath a bit before giving you kisses .
I voted but only got the one vote in for #4. I love the crinkle of the dogs nose. Who doesn't like doggies. 
I also liked in this order: 
#5 The mushroom is clear and crisp looking with the close forground and background slightly blured. Lending interest and a focus point to the center ie the mushroom.
#7 The other mushroom. again the mushroom and pine cones are the focus point allowing everything else to slightly blur. 
#6 the ocean. It's monocromic (is it even a word?) qualities of the pic with the white caps on the waves give a feeling I think most people understand, cold, dreery yet peaceful.

I wanted to vote for your tort pic but to me is just seemed too busy (sorry).

Nice pics all of them. Good luck and hoping for a win this year.


----------



## Isa (Jun 25, 2009)

I voted photo #4 because it was my favorite (the dog is so cute ) but all of your pics are amazing.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 25, 2009)

Great shots!
I messed with three of them (my three favorites), I hope you do not mind.
If you do, I'll delete them from here, and please accept my apology.
But I thought a little touch up in contrast and curves would help "pop" some of the colors, and I cropped the mushroom shots for compositional purposes.
I think cropping them makes them appear a little neater, less distracting, and really makes the viewer focus on the focal point of the shot.
I also sharpened them.

I LOVE this shot. I envy you being able to get close to the ocean like that!












I really love this one, too!






Like I said, if you don't like them, I can delete them from here.


----------



## Candy (Jun 25, 2009)

Robyn and Tim It's very hard to decide as they are all very well taken. I chose #3 I think I remembered this was from one of your vacations that you recently took. Of course I could be wrong on the time frame.  Let us know who wins it will be very exciting to see.


----------



## Laura (Jun 25, 2009)

you seem like such a Fun-guy (fungi)
I lke the retouched ocean one..


----------



## bettinge (Jun 25, 2009)

One......By far!


----------



## laurun3 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm a big fan of photo #2. I like the shallow depth of field. I also enjoy that the sprout of new growth is crisp. The image has a whimsical effect.


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jul 2, 2009)

Love #7, gonna vote for it. The colors remind me of fall, WHICH I LOVE.. So with that said, will that hurt you in the contest? I mean is it a summertime theme? The doggie looks like a fox in that picture..  I had to take a second glance at it.. lol.. 

Great pictures.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, thanks for everyone's input. Even the cropping/altering! Its so fun to see what others value in "good" photography. So we took everyone's advice, again this year, and submitted photos 1,3,4,6 (your votes). Decided not to crop any, though this was a tough decision. We'll see if any win the contest. The one from last year will be returned to us and they've matted and framed it. Sweet! We should know the result of the contest in about 2 weeks. By the way, one of us (Robin) really loved the mushroom photos, but clearly not the group vote so none were submitted. Thanks again!!


----------



## Candy (Jul 3, 2009)

Tim/Robin said:


> Wow, thanks for everyone's input. Even the cropping/altering! Its so fun to see what others value in "good" photography. So we took everyone's advice, again this year, and submitted photos 1,3,4,6 (your votes). Decided not to crop any, though this was a tough decision. We'll see if any win the contest. The one from last year will be returned to us and they've matted and framed it. Sweet! We should know the result of the contest in about 2 weeks. By the way, one of us (Robin) really loved the mushroom photos, but clearly not the group vote so none were submitted. Thanks again!!



The mushrooms pictures are gorgeous pictures it's just that I liked the mystery of #3.


----------



## f burkart (Sep 20, 2009)

wow did you take those photos???? i love photo 3


----------



## terryo (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh yeah...#3. But...they are all so beautiful.


----------



## MissLaw (Sep 20, 2009)

They are all very beautiful however I voted for number 6.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Heh, Tim and Robin did any of your pics win this year? I know they (1,3,4,6) have been submited by now. Is the judging over? Been holding my breath waiting to find out and I'm starting to turn blue.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Sep 23, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Heh, Tim and Robin did any of your pics win this year? I know they (1,3,4,6) have been submited by now. Is the judging over? Been holding my breath waiting to find out and I'm starting to turn blue.



Thanks for asking, Robyn. The darn contest must be rigged. None of ours even made it to the finalists. Some that did looked like they were swiped from the web. I'm a sore loser, can you tell? Oh heck with photo contests at hospitals anyway! There's an even better one about to start RIGHT HERE! Yipeee!


----------



## Candy (Sep 23, 2009)

Tim/Robin said:


> Crazy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Heh, Tim and Robin did any of your pics win this year? I know they (1,3,4,6) have been submited by now. Is the judging over? Been holding my breath waiting to find out and I'm starting to turn blue.
> ...



I can't believe none of your pictures won they were beautiful. I was actually showing my son Noah the pictures today in the contest and I told him that I can't wait to see what Tim/Robyn post.


----------



## Isa (Sep 24, 2009)

IMPOSIBLE, I can't believe you did not win, Your pics were amazing


----------

